# MC + 180 - need quick advice please!



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

Hi. Lucy here again. A new thread for an upcoming counselling session.

My husband (separated 6 weeks) initiated the appt. with a counsellor we saw once before and once after he announced he wants to split up. I have been seeing her almost weekly since then. We haven't gone together in five weeks. 

HE knows I want to reconcile, and only in the last 1.5 weeks have I been trying to play it cool, 180, etc. He's said over the past weeks that he's open to continuing counselling but only to discuss practicalities...at times he's suggested he's willing to talk about why he's done, as it's still all over the map for me.

So he probably is going into this just wanting to clear some things up. He's very good at being detached and thinks that we can just be friends.

Any advice on approaching the session? Should I just go along with his practical concerns or try to say something about us? I'm super emotional about it, sad and angry, back and forth, and don't know how I will keep it together for a whole hour.

Of course a part of me can't help but hope some little crack shows, where there's some hope of talking things through. I have so many questions. But he's given no indication of that.

Should I just act all calm and detached, too?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

just act calm and detached BETTER than him, lucy.
im in your shoes right now and you're still luckier than i am. my STBXH refuses any form of counseling, and he detaches himself like James Bond : just too smooth.
im angry and pissed, but do not lose your cool.ever.
hang in there


----------



## lucy mulholland (May 18, 2010)

yeah, it sucks ass, doesn't it?


----------

